
Ask HN: Is there a car trunk rental service? - jlebrech
I&#x27;d like to use something like blablacar but I don&#x27;t need to travel, I just need to transport some of my belongings that won&#x27;t fit on a plane.<p>Maybe something like this would also need hubs to transfer luggage between cars and check them for anything suspicious.
======
sheraz
[https://www.luggageforward.com/](https://www.luggageforward.com/)

